# Shallots



## Angie (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought some shallots recently...I've never had them before.

Can I carmalize them?  I want to use them but I'm not sure what to do with them.  I'm making chops tonight and though I could put them in taters or something.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2008)

You can use then the same way you would use onions.


----------



## Angie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome.  Thank you!


----------



## sattie (Mar 2, 2008)

Shallots is a combo of a red onion and garlic.  Yes, you can carmalize them, you can pretty much use them any where you need a milder flavor than garlic.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

I always have shallots on hand.  They are tasty and mild.  They are a great addition to salad dressings and all sorts of yummies.  In fact, I'm going to use some tonight with my honey-glazed carrots.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

though they have a word for it in Russian never have found them here------have to get them when passing thru the UK but I love cooking with them


----------



## Angie (Mar 2, 2008)

Are they gonna make me cry like onions do?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

They shouldn't.  They're very mild.  One thing you will notice, though, is that as you cut them, what initially appears to be one whole shallot will actually be two or more "lobes" together.  That's just the character of shallots.  You'll like them.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2008)

angie, like sattie said, they're half way between an onion and garlic; a little more on the onion side.

they have a little of that sulfur sting, but unless you're chopping several, it shouldn't be a problem.

i've always wondered why people pay so much more for shallots than they do for onion and garlic. recently, i've found the paterson farmers market has them for the same price as the other 2, but the supermarkets are always so overpriced.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

buckytom, I am with you ... I actually love them (because they will melt away and kids don't gripe about them), but they are SO overpriced.  I am tempted to try and plant some this year, but have never had luck with the onions and garlic.  I am a real "miracle" gardener.  I'd love to find them at a farmers market!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 3, 2008)

My local Asian grocery store sells a nice size mesh bag (at least 20 shallots)... $1.99.
I use them a lot!
Have been using my new most favorite tool, my Microplane Grater, on them. They
become almost liquid... great for marinades and butters and such.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

No way, you could split that bag up and throw 'em on eBay (kidding).  They're $1.69 for a Frieda's mesh bag in our grocery, and you are lucky to see 3 small shallots inside it.  Crazy, and way outa my budget unless it's a special meal.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I am a real "miracle" gardener. I'd love to find them at a farmers market!


 

lol, is that because you use a lot of miracle grow? or is it just a miracle that _anything_ grows? 



i've never had luck with onions, either. but i have an aversion to growing things that take effort that are so cheap in the stores and there's no appreciable difference with freshness, so i stopped trying. same goes for potatoes.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

More on the miracle it grows end, although Miracle Grow does help, LOL.

Now see, fresh red potatoes picked that morning are incredible at the farmers market.  Wouldn't it be nice to pick 'em in my own back yard?  I don't have good soil, so it's not happenin here.


----------



## attie (Mar 3, 2008)

Shallots??? These are what we call Shallots or Eschallots, it can be confusing to some.





But I guess these are what you mean. I don't fancy these much either [ours usually come from France] but the eshallots are great in mashed potatoes or in fish chowder. They are like Spring Onions except they don't have a bulb.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 3, 2008)

You can roast them & toss them in a salad. Here are a couple of beautiful tomato & shallot salads. Enjoy.

Tomato Salad with Crispy Shallots Recipe

Tomato and Cucumber Salad with Roasted Shallots

Tomato and Shallot Salad


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

attie said:


> Shallots??? These are what we call Shallots or Eschallots, it can be confusing to some.



Those look like what we call green onions.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 4, 2008)

My other half was out shopping yesterday, and I asked her to get a couple shallots.  She didn't know what the heck I was talking about, so I described them to her.  She couldn't find them at two of the grocery stores in town.  It's possible that neither store carries them, as this is a fairly small town.  The next time I go into Tulsa, or better yet, hit up the Asian market for some shrimp, I'll see if they have shallots, especially bagged up like GrillingFool mentioned.


----------



## Angie (Mar 4, 2008)

I have found that I've fallen in love with these little guys!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2008)

Cut your shallot in half and place on a cookie sheet with sides.  Drizzle with olive oi and sprinkle with salt.  Roast at about 375 F. until nice and borwn - turn over and roast some more.

Cut some really good tomatoes into wedges.

Make a simple vinaigrette - olive oil, balsamic, garlic, s&p, fresh chopped oregano.  Toss everything together (you might want to cut the shallots smaller or separate the pieces) and let sit for about 30 minutes on the counter.  

Nice easy side dish in the summer - or anytime.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2008)

Angie said:


> I have found that I've fallen in love with these little guys!



Told ya!  Now you understand why I always have some in my veggie bin.  You'll soon discover they can be used in sooooo many dishes.  Wonderful little bulbs. Pretty, too, aren't they?

The ones we had Sunday night   with  our roasted carrots  were   fabulous since they caramelized beautifully.


----------



## Angie (Mar 4, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Told ya! Now you understand why I always have some in my veggie bin. You'll soon discover they can be used in sooooo many dishes. Wonderful little bulbs. Pretty, too, aren't they?
> 
> The ones we had Sunday night with our roasted carrots were fabulous since they caramelized beautifully.


 
Yes to all of that!  

I don't like the texter of onions so I alwas carmalize mine.  I now have to find a cheaper source for these so I can use them more often!!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my ... there went my budget with that recipe!  I'm going to have to splurge on shallots!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 4, 2008)

very versatile, great in salad dressings, potato salad and other spud dishes, shallots are also great as a side savory...peal them and braise them in beef broth with thyme (or a strong herb and veg broth)...they make a beautiful side dish to chops or steaks that way.  Put them around roasts like other root vegies. yum!


----------

